# Dips tonight



## fubaseball (Apr 30, 2013)

After doing log press and close grip bench

[ame]http://youtu.be/jNtb4r3p19E[/ame]

135x9


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice work fuse.  Very impressive considering all the work you did prior.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2013)

Hell yess! Dips gotta lovem gotta doem.  Another great fuse video .
(pink superman shoes?). Lol fkn Kdn ..


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys haha
Yes those are my hot pink shoes


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2013)

Ohhh .yeah the BC edition . .asics are nice bro.. 
I  thought they were the Kobe byrant shoes so now I like better..lol..

Hey by chance u see bricks boots on here? I still smell them old doggs on here .shessh..


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 30, 2013)

Fu , great vid . I really like your posts. Noticable steady climb in your strength gains. Buddy you have been on point for a while now. That adds up!
Very focused guy -you are. See great things coming for you . Keep at it and keep posting. Thanks , T...........


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 30, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Thanks guys haha
> Yes those are my hot pink shoes View attachment 5437


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ohhh .yeah the BC edition . .asics are nice bro..
> I  thought they were the Kobe byrant shoes so now I like better..lol..
> 
> Hey by chance u see bricks boots on here? I still smell them old doggs on here .shessh..



Haha I haven't even seen the Kobe shoes. 

Yea I was going to get them even if they weren't for the boobies! Lol

No I didn't see his boots... Guess I should check out that thread haha


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 30, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Fu , great vid . I really like your posts. Noticable steady climb in your strength gains. Buddy you have been on point for a while now. That adds up!
> Very focused guy -you are. See great things coming for you . Keep at it and keep posting. Thanks , T...........



Thanks man... That really means a lot. It's hard sometimes because of my work schedule, but I have a awesome girlfriend that pushes me to stay in the gym even if I'm dog tired. 

If y'all haven't seen her y'all should check her out over at PM. She's been killing some strongman too


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 30, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


>



Hey... They're for the boobies! Haha


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 30, 2013)

Good job fubaseball....


----------



## turbobusa (May 1, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Thanks man... That really means a lot. It's hard sometimes because of my work schedule, but I have a awesome girlfriend that pushes me to stay in the gym even if I'm dog tired.
> 
> If y'all haven't seen her y'all should check her out over at PM. She's been killing some strongman too



Your circumstances just sweeten your pot of "driven" .
Guys like you get utmost respect. Keep doing what your doing.
It is working!..T


----------

